# الصادق الامين



## ThE_LighT (18 أغسطس 2010)

* "ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِذَا حِصَانٌ أَبْيَضُ يُسَمَّى رَاكِبُهُ «الأَمِينَ الصَّادِقَ»  الَّذِي يَقْضِي وَيُحَارِبُ بِالْعَدْلِ عَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ،  وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ أَكَالِيلُ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَقَدْ كُتِبَ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ  اسْمٌ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَكَانَ يَرْتَدِي ثَوْباً  مُغَمَّساً بِالدَّمِ؛ أَمَّا اسْمُهُ فَهُوَ {كَلِمَةُ اللهِ}."
سؤالي هو امتي المسيح اتسمي بالامين الصادق وامتي اساسا 
ركب حصان وامتي حارب اصلا مع ان الاسم ده معروف انه اسم محمد بن عبد الله  (الصادق الامين ) وهذا الاسم منوقل بالتواتر 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 أغسطس 2010)

the_light قال:


> * "ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِذَا حِصَانٌ أَبْيَضُ يُسَمَّى رَاكِبُهُ «الأَمِينَ الصَّادِقَ»  الَّذِي يَقْضِي وَيُحَارِبُ بِالْعَدْلِ عَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ،  وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ أَكَالِيلُ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَقَدْ كُتِبَ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ  اسْمٌ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَكَانَ يَرْتَدِي ثَوْباً  مُغَمَّساً بِالدَّمِ؛ أَمَّا اسْمُهُ فَهُوَ {كَلِمَةُ اللهِ}."
> سؤالي هو امتي المسيح اتسمي بالامين الصادق وامتي اساسا
> ركب حصان وامتي حارب اصلا مع ان الاسم ده معروف انه اسم محمد بن عبد الله  (الصادق الامين ) وهذا الاسم منوقل بالتواتر
> *


يا حبيبي ركز المقصود هو يسوع المسيح و واضح
في آخر الآية مكتوب " أَمَّا اسْمُهُ فَهُوَ {كَلِمَةُ اللهِ}."
فهل محمد كلمة ألله ؟!!!!!!!
فحتى عندكم نجد أن عيسى هو كلمة ألله


----------



## ThE_LighT (18 أغسطس 2010)

يا صوت الرب ماشي كلامك مظبوط بس انا بقولك امتي المسيح كان اسمه الصادق الامين  وامتي حارب


----------



## geegoo (18 أغسطس 2010)

the_light قال:


> يا صوت الرب ماشي كلامك مظبوط بس انا بقولك امتي المسيح كان اسمه الصادق الامين  وامتي حارب


*رب المجد يسوع المسيح قال :*
*" مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم "*
*فما الذي حاربه و كيف حاربه يا تري ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ThE_LighT (18 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo   سؤالك مش مفهوم *فما الذي حاربه و كيف حاربه يا تري ؟؟؟؟
يا ريت توضيح  
*


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2010)

the_light قال:


> يا صوت الرب ماشي كلامك مظبوط بس انا بقولك امتي المسيح كان اسمه الصادق الامين وامتي حارب


 
*أستغرب* إهمالك لإسمه *كلمة الله **وهي وحدها كافية *وسؤالك عن الصادق الأمين وامتى حارب.

هذه رؤيا مستقبلبية، وليست حدثا حصل ...
*السيد المسيح لم يأتي ليحارب البشر*، *بل ليخلصهم من سلطان ابليس ويعطيهم الحياة الأبدية*.

أقرأ بقية الآيات واسأل لو حبيت تعرف بدلا من أن تنقل ما تكتبه المواقع المدلسة والمغرضة.


*11 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَبْيَضُ وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ يُدْعَى أَمِيناً وَصَادِقاً، وَبِالْعَدْلِ يَحْكُمُ وَيُحَارِبُ. 
12 وَعَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ، وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ تِيجَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَلَهُ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا هُوَ. 
13 وَهُوَ مُتَسَرْبِلٌ بِثَوْبٍ مَغْمُوسٍ بِدَمٍ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ «كَلِمَةَ اللهِ». 
14 وَالأَجْنَادُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَانُوا يَتْبَعُونَهُ عَلَى خَيْلٍ بِيضٍ، لاَبِسِينَ بَزّاً أَبْيَضَ وَنَقِيّاً. 
15 وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَخْرُجُ سَيْفٌ مَاضٍ لِكَيْ يَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ. وَهُوَ سَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِعَصاً مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَهُوَ يَدُوسُ مَعْصَرَةَ خَمْرِ سَخَطِ وَغَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
16 وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ».* 


واليك التفسير:

تاريخيا الفرس الأبيض يشير للكنيسة لأنها تطهرت بدم المسيح، والقوس يشير لكلمة الكرازة التى صوبها الرسل الكارزون لقلوب الناس فحطمت قوى الشر. هذا هو التفسير التاريخى. لكن التفسير الآخر فهو يشير للكنيسة فى كل زمان ومكان التى يقودها المسيح ويبررها ويبيضها بدمه، يقودها ليحارب بها إبليس ويغلبه فينا.
ولأن الفرس يستخدم فى الحروب، فنحن فى حرب مستمرة ضد إبليس "*فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ، عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ*.(أف12:6)"
والفرس لا يهاب المعارك (أيوت 19:39-25). والجالس عليه هو المسيح الذى يستريح فينا وهو يقودنا خلال رحلة جهادنا وحروبنا مع إبليس. ومعه قوس الذي هو أداة حرب والمسيح حارب إبليس بصليبه. 
واليك التفسير من هذا الموقع:

*هذا هو المسيح يسوع ظهر على فرس أبيض = علامة أن المسيح يحارب، والفرس الأبيض هو كنيسته التى بررها ويحارب بها وفيها. وهو أمينا وصادقا = وعد بنصرة كنيسته وتكليلها وسيفعل. عيناه كلهيب نار = تفحص حتى أستار الظلام، وتحرق أعداء الكنيسة وترعبهم، ولكنها لأولاد الله تحرق محبة الخطية من قلوبهم وتشعلها حبا لله. وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة = هو ملك الملوك ولكن التيجان كثيرة لأنه فى كل معركة تدخلها الكنيسة فهو عمليا الذى يحارب ويغلب ويكلل، هو الذى يقود الفرس الأبيض فى المعركة. والتاج يحسب لراكب الفرس وليس الفرس له إسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو = يعنى أن الله فى جوهره وذاته مستحيل أن ندركه، فلا يعرف الله إلا روح الله (1كو11:2) إذا حتى الملائكة لا تعرف الله ولا تدركه تماما. ولنلاحظ أن الإسم هو كناية عن الجوهر والشخصية والقدرة. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم = يشير الثوب إلى جسد الرب الممجد الذى إكتسى بالدم يوم الصليب من رأسه حتى قدميه. فإذا كان جسد المسيح هو كنيسته (أف30:5) + (أف23،22:1) فيكون جسده المكتسى بالدم إشارة لكنيسته المكتسية بالدم، أى المغطاة بالدم، وهذه هى الكفارة أى تغطية الكنيسة بالدم لتكون مقبولة لدى الآب. هنا يعلن المسيح أنه هو المتكفل بثمن الحفل كله، حفل عشاء الخروف. والثمن هو دمه.*
*ويدعى إسمه كلمة الله = إذا هو المسيح كلمة الله أى أقنوم الحكمة الإلهية والنطق الإلهى، هو اللوغوس (يو2،1:1).*


----------



## Rosetta (18 أغسطس 2010)

*أعتقد الاية واضحة و لا لبس فيها !!

 راكب الحصان الابيض هو «الأَمِينَ الصَّادِقَ»
أَمَّا اسْمُهُ فَهُوَ {كَلِمَةُ اللهِ} و من المعروف في المسيحية ان المسيح هو كلمة الله !! 


اذا هنا اقترن اسم الأَمِينَ الصَّادِقَ مع اسم كَلِمَةُ اللهِ  لهذا المقصود هو السيد المسيح ​*


----------



## ThE_LighT (18 أغسطس 2010)

############# 

التافسير الإسلامية ممنوعة في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية

أنت مخالف لقوانين القسم والمنتدى


----------



## ThE_LighT (18 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *أعتقد الاية واضحة و لا لبس فيها !!​*
> 
> 
> *راكب الحصان الابيض هو «الأَمِينَ الصَّادِقَ»*
> ...


معلش ممكن كلمة الامين الصادق تبقي عادية اما جيش وحصان 
ايها علاقتها بالمسيح المسيح لم يركب حصانا قط بل الحمار هو المعروف بالركوب ايام اليهودية وليس الحصان والمسيح في حياته لم يرفع سيفا وهذا مذكور في الانجيل والقرأن ###############
##################
حذفت الإسلاميات


----------



## Rosetta (18 أغسطس 2010)

the_light قال:


> معلش ممكن كلمة الامين الصادق تبقي عادية اما جيش وحصان
> ايها علاقتها بالمسيح المسيح لم يركب حصانا قط بل الحمار هو المعروف بالركوب ايام اليهودية وليس الحصان والمسيح في حياته لم يرفع سيفا وهذا مذكور في الانجيل والقرأن وهذا هو اللبس انك عندما تقارني بين الايات وبين سيدنا محمد ستجدي التشابه الحسي
> واسم الصادق الامين اشهر من لقب به هو محمد بن عبدالله وليس المسيح واذا كان هناك لذكر اسم الصادق الامين ليسوع في اي جزء من الكتاب المقدس اذكريها ليا لو سمحتي انو اتنادي بالصادق الامين ولو مرة


 
*السفر الذي اقتبست منه الايات هو سفر الرؤيا يا أخ !! *
*و هو وصف ليوم الدينونة و الحساب !! *​ 
*ما علاقة الحمار الذي ركبه المسيح في مجيئه الاول بالحصان الذي سيركبه يوم الدينونة !!*​ 

*لا تنسى ان اسم ( الصادق الأمين) مذكور في كتابنا المقدس قبل ان يؤلف قرأن المسلمين بقرون !!* 
*تكلم بالمنطق عزيزي *​ 
*سلام و نعمة *​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2010)

أنت سألت ونحن قمنا بالواجب وردينا
وفقا لقوانين القسم 

أنت تخالف القانون عندما تحاول أن تفرض علينا إيمانك الغلط حول *كلمة الله*
كما جاء في مشاركتك   #*8*

قلنا لك أن السفر رؤية تتكلم عن امور مستقبلية
وانا تعاند الحق وتقول في مشاركة    #*9*



> لم يركب حصانا قط بل *الحمار *


 

*يغلق الموضوع *
*وأنبهك على عدم مخالفة قوانين القسم *​


----------

